# Precocious Udder Trouble



## Sundrahla (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, a newbee here  
I have a burning questions I would love to get some advice on. I have a 5 year old Oberhasli doe that has a one-sided precocious udder. She has not been bred for over a year and is a lone goat so I am sure she is not sneaking out, so to speak! She had a bout with mastitis in the spring in her right udder which has cleared up nicely, and the udder shrank up to nothing. However, when that happened, her left side started producing a lot of milk. 

Now, I got Dazi Mae as a companion friend for my horse when her partner died. I never wanted and still don't want a milk goat, but here I am having to milk her at least every other day or she is in obvious distress. I have tried withholding all grain and not milking etcetra, to no avail. 

Does anyone know of a way to dry up a goat in this situation?

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

The only time I dealt with this, the doe had subclinical mastitis in that side.

What did you treat her with in the spring & for how long?

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your not letting her half dry up if you are milking her out every other day. Milk is supply and demand and you are demanding an udder filled with milk, just every 48 hours rather than every 12 hours 

Stop milking her out. When she gets full in a few days, only milk out enough (ease) to make her less full, maybe a cup, maybe less, until her teats are soft. By doing this every few days, she will make MUCH less milk and will dry normally. She would have to be milking 4 pounds or more on that half to not have this work in about a week. Sure her udder will be full, but not hard, and soon she will start to absorb the milk in the udder and the side will shrink up. 

Welcome to the forum. Vicki


----------



## Sundrahla (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you Crystal and Vicki! It is great to get help here  
I have been basically doing the partial milking for some time time now and rarely to I get to fully clear her udder. I have been giving her some oats (whole) again since withholding them did not seem to make a difference. Should I withhold them again and do the minimal milking for relief technique? 

Crystal, The vet gave me Today I believe. They administered one dose at the clinic, then I was supposed to administer 3 more but was not very successful. Her udder was so hard (and her teat is less than 2 inches long) that when I tried to inject the cream it just oozed back out. What finally worked was Molly's Herbals Mastitis/Udder Massage Salve. twice a day rubbing it in and milking her out. That side (right) has completely drawn up and seems to be just fine.

Pool little thing, her attachment - as far as I can tell - is quite poor, sitting very low toward her belly in the back so when she is carring around a full udder it hangs a little alarmingly low, I fear she will get it ruptured on something.

Thanks again -


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

If you had trouble injecting the Today, I'm guessing that you didn't get the canula in the orifice. I've had that happen before. My suggestion would be to milk her out then really look at the open orifice and stick the canula in. The canula on Today is great because it has a stop so you can only insert a tad. If you plunge and it's coming out, you missed the orifice so try again. Please remember to be really, really clean with this whole thing. 

And like Vicki said, if you keep milking, she'll keep making. Stop milking.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

And be careful, you only stick the very tip into the orifice.


----------



## Sundrahla (Sep 16, 2012)

So, can anyone tell me how long it takes for a precocious udder to dry up once you stop milking her completely? It has been a month and no change - no bigger, no smaller, and the doe stays healthy but she is carrying over a quart of milk around. 
Thanks! :help


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Since she has stopped producing but that milk is just sitting there, I'd milk it out and put some Tomorrow in it. Especially since she hangs low anyway.


----------

